# Laptop No Longer Finding Wireless Network



## me10 (May 11, 2003)

My Laptop was wirelessly connected to a 2-PC network and has been working fine for a while now. I have been using internet connection sharing, file and print sharing: the works. Then suddenly it suddenly was "Unable to Connect to Wireless Network". It's fustrating because it happened overnight quite literally - something must have gone wrong somewhere. . .

The piece of kit I'm using it is a BT Voyager 2091 Wireless ADSL Router whcih acts as the Modem and the wireless router. The wireless network adapter the laptop is using is internal: Internal PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection. AS I said: everything has been working fine but suddenly it's simply not finding it, let alone connecting.

Thankyou in advanced for your help,
me10


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Try resetting the modem, pull the power cord after a few seconds replace.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If your network is encrypted, as it should be, disable the encryption, connect the wireless PC, enable the encryption again, and try to connect the PC again.

Why are you using Internet Connection Sharing when you have a router????


----------



## me10 (May 11, 2003)

Thankyou for your suggestions. I have tried bigbear's suggestions but with no success.
I have also tried:
-Disabling and then Reenabling Wireless Capabilities through the router site
-Disabling Wireless Network Connection and Re-Enabling
-Restarted the Laptop, Turning It Off and then Back on.
I have run diagnostics through the router site and everything is reported to be working fine.


----------



## me10 (May 11, 2003)

Why are you using Internet Connection Sharing when you have router?
-I'm not using Internet Connection on second thoughts, just Printer Sharing and File Sharing.

I will try and disable encryption and seeing if it appears...remember though it was working yesterday!


----------



## me10 (May 11, 2003)

I disabled encryption and the laptop still did not detect the network.

"No Wireless networks were found in rage. Make sure the wireless switch on your computer is on, To see an updated list, click "Refresh Network List" 100th Post!


----------



## me10 (May 11, 2003)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... laptop still did not detect the network."

That's considerably different than what you said in your first post ("Unable to Connect").

The first thing to do is exactly what you wrote: "Make sure the wireless switch on your computer is on." If it is, and no network is detected, there's a good chance that the router or adapter has failed.


----------



## me10 (May 11, 2003)

yes I have used the wrong word: it is failing to DETECT, not connect.
I will remove and then re-install the wireless adapter hardware.


----------



## me10 (May 11, 2003)

I uuninstalled the network adapter and then had it automatically detected and installed again but no to avail. I will try connecting the laptop via ethernet to see if their are any driver updates avalible.


----------



## Birdgod (Sep 22, 2006)

If you have a bulit in wifi network card on your laptop, make sure it is not turn off. There should be a button near or on the keyboard for turn the wifi on and off.


----------



## dizzoo (Jan 14, 2007)

Yep, It was to me the same. Everything is ON and drivers is working perfectly, but the big problem is MS Windows XP. I rosolved this problem reinstalling all OS and it helped, but after a month it back. Not working again! So what can I say WZC services do not managing wireless connection very well. I didnt find how to solve this problem without reinstalling OS....


----------

